# DateiUPLOAD mit disabled Textfield!



## robrobderberti (15. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab ein normales Formular, das eine Datei uploaden können soll...
dabei gib ich z.b. folgendes an:

<input type=file name=file>

Nun will ich aber ausserdem haben, dass man dieses Textfeld, welches er mit diesem Befehl automatisch anzeigt (und wo dann der Dateipfad der ausgewählten Datei reinkommt) auf DISABLED setzen.
Wenn ich das tue.. z.B. so:

<input type=file name=file DISABLED>

..dann kann ich aber nicht nur keine eigene Pfadangabe reinschreiben, sondern auch der "Durchsuchen..."-Button ist deaktiviert! Ich kann also keine Files uploaden!


Geht das nicht irgendwie dass man sich hier Sicherheit verschaffen kann, eben indem man keinen x-beliebigen Pfad händisch eingeben kann, sondern dass das NUR über das DURCHSUCHEN geht!

Bitte um H I L F E !


----------



## xxenon (15. Juni 2004)

Versteh 1.) nicht was das bringen soll und 2.) könntest du das theoretisch über JavaScript machen, aber soweit ich weiß hat man auf den Wert des Textfeldes aus Sicherheitsgründen keinen Zugriff...

Daher meine Meinung: Lass es bleiben. Lass dem armen User doch seine Methodenfreiheit ^^.




Regards...


----------



## robrobderberti (16. Juni 2004)

Wie würde eine Javascript Lösung dazu aussehen?

Grund warum ich das will:
Dadurch wird das Programm sicherer. Wenn der User anstatt des durchsuchen Buttons zu wählen, irgendeinen ungültigen Pfad angibt, könnte es Fehler geben...
wenn er aber ausschließlich wirklich existierende Dateien auswählen muss (was er muss,wenn er aus dem Filechooser wieder raus will), dann kann es hierbei keinen Fehler geben.
Program wird dadurch sicherer., denk ich.

Auf den "Wert" des Textfeldes (was drin steht) will ich ja auch gar nicht zugreifen... ich will ja lediglich die Textfeldeingabe sperren.. nur wird dadurch eben auch der Button mitgesperrt. :-(


----------



## robrobderberti (16. Juni 2004)

*Beispiel*

Hier ein kleines Beispiel warum das sinnvoll wäre:

(ist irgendeine Seite die ich im Netz gefunden hab
http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/upload.asp

wenn man hier nicht auf Durchsuchen gehe, sondenr z.B. irgendeinen Schxxx eingebe wie "lnvsvsd.jpg", dann schreibt er zwar hin, dass der Upload erfolgreich war, wenn man das Foto aber dann anschauen will, merkt man dass das doch ein ziemlich ein Dreck war, was da upgeloadet wurde, nämlich gar nix.

=> dadurch könnten vor allem auch bei solchen Photoupload Seitn schnell mal viele unsinnige Verweise auf nicht existierende Photos entstehen..

(oder man braucht sich ja nur beim Editieren eines Beitrages hier die "Datei anhängen"-Option anschauen


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Juni 2004)

Mit Javascript lässt sich da auch nix machen.....

abgesehen davon hast du die Möglichkeit, in PHP zu überprüfen, ob tatsächlich etwas hochgeladen wurde, bspw. über  $_FILES['file']['error'] oder is_uploaded_file()


----------



## xxenon (16. Juni 2004)

Das Problem ist wie gesagt, dass du auf den Wert des Textfeldes keinen Zugriff hast. Daher kannst du es nicht nur nicht verändern sondern auch nicht sperren. Überleg doch selbst mal, ich könnte auf meiner Seite sonst zum Beispiel "C:\autoexec.bat" reinschreiben und das Formular per JavaScript automatisch abschicken. Ich könnte also deine Systemdateien ausspionieren und du als armer User könntest nichts dagegen machen außer Stecker ziehen und hoffen, dass es rechtzeitig war.

Regards...


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

funktioniert dein formular mit php


----------

